# New welder just wants a chance!



## GregThorpe (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi guys!

Im new here and have been trying a few forums around and this one seems to have some really helpful info being shared. Im hoping someone out there can help!

A bit about me:
Im a 24 year old Brit who has recently completed my CGLI 3268 Certificate in Welding Skill (Level 1 in both MIG and TIG) in the UK after finishing University and attaining my BA Business Administration. I also have completed an HABC Level 1 Award in the Principles of Health and Safety.

I have been desperate to get a start in welding/boiler-making or similarly related field. I am incredibly hard working and while I am sure that everyone says that, I know this to be one of my core strengths. I am a very fast and diligent learner and eager to work hard to build a career for myself. I am currently in Brisbane visiting my brother, and having seen the lifestyle and after meeting some amazing people, I can say without a doubt that this is where I want to be. 

I have searched high and low online and made countless phone calls but it seems that no matter where I look (UK or Australia) no where seems to be willing to hire someone with little/no experience. I understand the risks that are involved in taking a 'gamble' on someone without a proven track record but I also know within myself how hard I am willing to work. 

I guess my main problem has been trying to solve the riddle of "how do you get experience without having any experience?" 

It really would be a massive help if someone out there could help me out with a referral or a point in the right direction. I am at my whits end and really just need some help to get my foot in the door somewhere and to prove my abilities and determination. 

Thanks a lot for taking the time to read my thread, sorry it's a bit long  !

Regards,
Greg


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

yo Greg, i believe you got the skills but just need patient and time to look for 1st job.
Why not looking for O&G industries which i think you'd have better chance there? Aim for big tier company, my friend


----------



## GregThorpe (Jun 12, 2013)

Cheers for the reply Nemesis!

I've tried loads of companies both big and small in many different industries. Im really hoping someone could give me the name of a contact or a lead that might be able to help.

I really do appreciate your help mate and thanks again for the reply!

- Greg


----------



## norman (Sep 19, 2013)

However you decide to proceed, you will need a skills assessment in Australia before you can get a working visa to work in your trade. "Visa Ready" will give you a huge advantage when seeking a job in Oz, even from overseas. PM me if you would like some advice on how to go about it.


----------



## norman (Sep 19, 2013)

Quick question Greg - are you currently on a Visitor or Working Holiday Visa? 
If you are not on the latter, they won't even entertain you.


----------



## shingle (Sep 30, 2012)

norman said:


> However you decide to proceed, you will need a skills assessment in Australia before you can get a working visa to work in your trade. "Visa Ready" will give you a huge advantage when seeking a job in Oz, even from overseas. PM me if you would like some advice on how to go about it.


That's a great offer- but it would be more helpful if you posted publicly, as the question was  Public forum for the good of all those looking in & reading etc..


----------



## norman (Sep 19, 2013)

GregThorpe said:


> Cheers for the reply Nemesis!
> 
> I've tried loads of companies both big and small in many different industries. Im really hoping someone could give me the name of a contact or a lead that might be able to help.
> 
> ...





shingle said:


> That's a great offer- but it would be more helpful if you posted publicly, as the question was  Public forum for the good of all those looking in & reading etc..


Apologies, but being new to the forum, I'm not sure what I can and can't post.
I'll be happy to repost my offer on the main forum if thats allowed.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Offer to do work experience for free to get experience


----------

